# SmackDown spoilers for 10/28/2011



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

We finally know who the lowest jobber on the totem pole is, congrats Johnny Curtis.

Poor McIntyre, they should really do something with him, have him join Vicki's stable and tag with Swagger or anything at all


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

new_guy said:


> We finally know who the lowest jobber on the totem pole is, congrats Johnny Curtis.
> 
> Poor McIntyre, they should really do something with him, have him join Vicki's stable and tag with Swagger or anything at all


God i'd love for this to happen, but Drew is problem in the same spot as Morrison, at least McIntyre is winning dark matches against other jobbers though.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

SUPERSTARS
Cody Rhodes def. Ted DiBiase, Jr.

Ezekiel Jackson def. Jinder Mahal


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cody on superstars? wtf.

Maybe he'll get a promo on SD or something.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cody takes the pin 2 nights in a row then competes on superstars....wow


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes on Superstars? The fuck?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Vic_J said:


> God i'd love for this to happen, but Drew is problem in the same spot as Morrison, at least McIntyre is winning dark matches against other jobbers though.


McIntyre's case is a bit rough though, it's not like he did anything (really). He's not even on tv or internet shows anymore.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol maybe Orton said something to Vince about Rhodes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes is in the middle of a push so of course they put him on Superstars. It makes perfect sense. That's WWE for you.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

rhodes will be on smackdown cuz without him orton doesnt have shit to do


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Cody being on Superstars. He's not getting depushed or whatever.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What is your source for these spoilers? The usual spoiler reporters just have the Drew dark match listed so far.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What is your source for these spoilers? The usual spoiler reporters just have the Drew dark match listed so far.


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_54568.shtml


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What is your source for these spoilers? The usual spoiler reporters just have the Drew dark match listed so far.


PWTorch. I can't type the website because the link doesn't work.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> Teddy Long in the ring to start. The future of the World Title will be determined tonight. Christian interrupted and claimed he will fill the void. C.M. Punk interrupted and Long noted he arranged for Raw stars to be part of Super Smackdown tonight. After some arguing and a great bit from Punk on Christian's "bitching," they set up a singles match for later tonight.


Christian and Punk! I'm drooling a la Cena, right now!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Punk vs Christian? OMG


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh great, another loss for Christian coming up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk vs. Christian? Yes! That's what I wanted to see in the future. Too bad it's probably just a one off.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Oh great, another loss for Christian coming up.


If this was more than a one off, then it shouldn't be a straight loss by Christian. They got to build something.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

If CM Punk loses he gets buried.

If Christian loses he gets buried.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Del Rio interferes, match ends in DQ, Christian and Del Rio double team Punk, Sheamus comes out for the save and clears house.

And then......

T'Long out, "Holla holla playas, we're gonna have a straight up tag team match!"

Sheamus brogue kicks Christian's head off for the win.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

hey update the OP


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Cactus said:


> Nothing wrong with Cody being on Superstars. He's not getting depushed or whatever.


This. I don't know why people always suggest that, if a big star on Superstars wrestling that usually means at times they going to have promo time on Smackdown. I mean for crying out loud, Sheamus one of WWE's protected boys was on Superstars not too long ago.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Del Rio interferes, match ends in DQ, Christian and Del Rio double team Punk, Sheamus clears house.
> 
> And then......
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SERIOUS????!!?!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I have a crystal ball.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yes, I have a crystal ball.


And it's also how WWE books. Christian's match outcomes have become predictable.


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

> The Miz & R-Truth beat WWE tag champs Air Boom at 5:43. Truth with the pin on Kofi following their double team finisher. It was discovered many moves can be re-named using Boom e.g. Boomdog, Boompress, Enzi-boom-ri. Afterward, Miz and Truth cut a promo that they will take out Cena unless the one man who hates him more than they do, The Rock, does it first. Basic planting seeds of dissension before Survivor Series.


Boomdog lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> (1) The Miz & R-Truth beat WWE tag champs Air Boom at 5:43. Truth with the pin on Kofi following their double team finisher. It was discovered many moves can be re-named using Boom e.g. Boomdog, Boompress, Enzi-boom-ri. Afterward, Miz and Truth cut a promo that they will take out Cena unless the one man who hates him more than they do, The Rock, does it first. Basic planting seeds of dissension before Survivor Series.


Kofi BERRIED~!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Much as I'm sick of Christian jobbing, Punk is entering a WWE title program. He needs to win


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Del Rio interferes, match ends in DQ, Christian and Del Rio double team Punk, Sheamus comes out for the save and clears house.
> 
> And then......
> 
> ...


yeah wow lol, this is probably going to happen, iam already picturing it in my head


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Boomdog? Oh, I'm so wanting to eat a hot dog from the George Foreman Grill.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

> Wade Barrett comes out and demands that Mark Henry comes out and accepts his Worlds Championship match offer. Henry comes out and sais he is not worthy, and then attacks Barrett. He continues to attack Barrett until Cody Rhodes' comes out. Teddy Long interupts and demands a 1 on 2 handicap match with the winner who pins Henry between Barrett and Rhodes' getting the Worlds Title opportunity


.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait so Christian has the one more match gimmick and yet Rhodes/Barrett gets the title shot? So what's the point of Christian's gimmick?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Henry will beat them both


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

BOO YAH MY BOY BARRETT TAKING IT HOME!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lulz.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> .


Sounds Random but interesting.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> God i'd love for this to happen, but Drew is problem in the same spot as Morrison, at least McIntyre is winning dark matches against other jobbers though.


Morrison won against Drew on Superstars tough.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Henry will beat them both


Of course. But neither really should be given the opportunity yet. It's just random.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

WOOO Barrett is finally getting push to the main event.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

omg lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark Henry going tweener?

Thats random as fuck, what happened to Big Show?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Kofi BERRIED~!


LIKE A GRAPE! :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> WOOO Barrett is finally getting push to the main event.


Not yet


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

PWtorch is reporting Wade Barrett faced trent baretta lol


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Punk on SD? Fuck yes!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there any troll face emoticons?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

lol Cycloneon be trollin' and getting Wade fans all excited lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The guy was lying, no wonder it was so random.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

InstantClassic100 said:


> PWtorch is reporting Wade Barrett faced trent baretta lol


Yep, that is correct.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Orton vs. Ziggler. Thats going to be a good match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

mr cricket said:


> WOOO Barrett is finally getting push to the main event.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian vs Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd = Best SD in a long time.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Orton wrestling in the upper midcard=WIN. Cena should feud with a young guy down the line as well.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:lmao

You guys actually believed Cycloneon's post?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn, I got excited for nothing.

Looks like they already forgot about Barret's push.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cody Rhodes being in Superstars is understandable. The guy has been on both RAW and Smackdown for months now, I said WWE should rotate talent and that is what they seem to be doing. Barret was not getting time, but now he is.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not funny, I got excited for both Cody and Barrett lol oh well, Barrett faced Trent instead lol.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Christian vs Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd = Best SD in a long time.


Punk/Christian and Henry should be able to draw a 2.5. To think SD is nearing raw.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Damn, I got excited for nothing.
> 
> Looks like they already forgot about Barret's push.


Well him appearing more and winning is a sign of whats to come but just because he is not getting a title shot tonight does not mean his push is over lol come on.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Christian and Punk! I'm drooling a la Cena, right now!


Noooooooooo!!!!!! I wanted to go tonight, but I just got home from work not too long ago. . .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyson Kidd got some mic time. Maybe they will develop a heel character for him. He has potential as a midcard heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> :lmao
> 
> You guys actually believed Cycloneon's post?


Yes.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Randy Orton def. Dolph Ziggler. Cody Rhodes was on commentary.

Backstage, Matt Striker interviews Hunico.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

(3) Randy Orton beat US champion Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) at 12:28 in a non-title match. No pre-match "Excuse Me" from Vickie, with focus on Ziggler. Before the match started, IC champ Cody Rhodes came out for commentary. A "We Want Ryder...Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo" chant broke out early on. Couldn't hear anything Rhodes was saying, but his facials were spot-on when they showed him on the big screen. No ring collapse on a superplex spot halfway through. After a teased RKO and a teased Zig-Zag, Orton hit the RKO for the win. Rhodes simply stood up and threw down his headset before leaving. Orton and Rhodes stated each other down, indicating the feud is continuing. Very strong TV match with good heat. 

Backstage, Striker brought in an unmasked fake Sin Cara. He was dressed like a member of Mexican America. Hunico cut a promo about being disrespected by Sin Cara.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I guess the Booker T/Rhodes feud isn't happening before Survivor Series.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> (3) Randy Orton beat US champion Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) at 12:28 in a non-title match. No pre-match "Excuse Me" from Vickie, with focus on Ziggler. Before the match started, IC champ Cody Rhodes came out for commentary. A "We Want Ryder...Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo" chant broke out early on. Couldn't hear anything Rhodes was saying, but his facials were spot-on when they showed him on the big screen. No ring collapse on a superplex spot halfway through. After a teased RKO and a teased Zig-Zag, Orton hit the RKO for the win. Rhodes simply stood up and threw down his headset before leaving. Orton and Rhodes stated each other down, indicating the feud is continuing. Very strong TV match with good heat.
> 
> Backstage, Striker brought in an unmasked fake Sin Cara. He was dressed like a member of Mexican America. Hunico cut a promo about being disrespected by Sin Cara.


Definitely. I expect Team Orton vs. Team Rhodes at Survivor Series.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why couldn't Rhodes cost Orton the match? would have helped the fued and Ziggler would have gotten a HUGE win to brag about, shame.

No Sheamus, Show or Mark so far?


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn 12 minutes for a match in the middle of the show. This SD looks awesome. Looks like I'll skip friday night to watch SD for the 1st tie since the 1st episode of the year.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why couldn't Rhodes cost Orton the match? would have helped the fued and Ziggler would have gotten a HUGE win to brag about, shame.


Yup missed opportunity but that's the WWE for ya.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Definitely. I expect Team Orton vs. Team Rhodes at Survivor Series.


I am not convinced.

Cody doing commentary was planting the seeds for Booker/Cody at SS IMO. I bet he and Booker had words throughout the match and we will see it progress next week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Definitely. I expect Team Orton vs. Team Rhodes at Survivor Series.


If it is Team Rhodes, it's quite obvious who will make that team, Swagger/Ziggler/Otunga/Christian/Rhodes, assuming the IC title isn't be defended. If so, sub out Ziggler for maybe Barrett?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

el dandy said:


> I am not convinced.
> 
> Cody doing commentary was planting the seeds for Booker/Cody at SS IMO. I bet he and Booker had words throughout the match and we will see it progress next week.


I see team Cody vs team Orton at SS then Cody starts his fued with Booker after that leaving Randall to fued with a slowly rising Barrett.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> If it is Team Rhodes, it's quite obvious who will make that team, Swagger/Ziggler/Otunga/Christian/Rhodes, assuming the IC title isn't be defended. If so, sub out Ziggler for maybe Barrett?


As for Team Orton, I'm thinking Orton/Sheamus/Kingston/Bourne/Ryder.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I expect a Booker vs Cody Feud during December, They are advertised for a house show match in Jersey on December 30th.
Also switch Otunga with Barrett and you have a nice team.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Definitely shaping up for Team Orton vs Team Rhodes. Booker T programme can come later, this could be a feud that could really elevate Rhodes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> As for Team Orton, I'm thinking Orton/Sheamus/Kingston/Bourne/*Ryan*.


Fixed. They are done with Ryder/Dolph.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where the fuck is big Mark? I swear to god if they are selling an injury because of the ring break I WILL BE PISSED. He's the main reason to watch the fucking show. Sheamus too, where he at?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where the fuck is big Mark? I swear to god if they are selling an injury because of the ring break I WILL BE PISSED. He's the main reason to watch the fucking show. Sheamus too, where he at?


Teddy Long said something about the World Title in the opening promo before Christian came out, so he should be on camera.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Daniel Bryan def. Tyson Kidd. Finally, a win for the American Dragon!

Michael Cole mocked Jim Ross.

In-ring segment with the Big Show and Mark Henry.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

rhodes,barrett,swagger,christain,sin cara ***** vs. Orton,bryan,azul,sheamus, morrison


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Team Rhodes vs Team Orton would be a good win for Cody if he did. Rhodes celebrating with his team, then the lights go out (Taker return).


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

sheamus and punk vs ADR and Christian


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> Randy Orton beat US champion Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) at 12:28 in a non-title match. No pre-match "Excuse Me" from Vickie, with focus on Ziggler. Before the match started, IC champ Cody Rhodes came out for commentary. A "We Want Ryder...Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo" chant broke out early on. Couldn't hear anything Rhodes was saying, but his facials were spot-on when they showed him on the big screen. No ring collapse on a superplex spot halfway through. After a teased RKO and a teased Zig-Zag, Orton hit the RKO for the win. Rhodes simply stood up and threw down his headset before leaving. Orton and Rhodes stated each other down, indicating the feud is continuing. Very strong TV match with good heat.


Wow Jesus fucking Christ, fuck Randy Orton ,and fuck whoever the hell is writing his matches.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

InstantClassic100 said:


> sheamus and punk vs ADR and Christian


That's probably what will happen.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

4) Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kid via submission at 2:44. Yes, less than three minutes. The finish was Bryan with the Sharpshooter into LeBell Lock for the tap out. Of note, they have to change Bryan's theme music. Generates zero emotional response.

Cole stood up at the announce table and re-did the Michael Cole Challenge complete with JR photoshopped pics. He announced Ross has accepted the challenge for Raw, with rules to be revealed on Monday. 

Big Show, in a suit, out next to address the World Title situation. Show put over the fight Henry brought to him at Vengeance and noted Long has assured him of a title re-match in the near future. Cue up Henry for the interruption. Henry said he handled his business at the PPV, so he's done with Show. Henry talked more trash, teased entering the ring, but backed out when he sold a back injury. Stare down to conclude the bit. 


Thank god he is on the show, now where is Sheamus?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Team Rhodes vs Team Orton would be a good win for Cody if he did. Rhodes celebrating with his team, then the lights go out (Taker return).


lol if you think anybody but Orton and Sheamus are surviving the match. I could see it being down to 5v2 and they squash all 5 other guys in rapid succession.

the fact that Rhodes is most likely being moved on to a program with Booker T in a month is all you need to know. Going from working the top babyface on SD to a rambling commentator is a tremendous step down IMO.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

(4) Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kid via submission at 2:44. Yes, less than three minutes. The finish was Bryan with the Sharpshooter into LeBell Lock for the tap out. Of note, they have to change Bryan's theme music. Generates zero emotional response.

Cole stood up at the announce table and re-did the Michael Cole Challenge complete with JR photoshopped pics. He announced Ross has accepted the challenge for Raw, with rules to be revealed on Monday. 

Big Show, in a suit, out next to address the World Title situation. Show put over the fight Henry brought to him at Vengeance and noted Long has assured him of a title re-match in the near future. Cue up Henry for the interruption. Henry said he handled his business at the PPV, so he's done with Show. Henry talked more trash, teased entering the ring, but backed out when he sold a back injury. Stare down to conclude the bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why the fuck is Bryan/Kidd getting under 3 minutes? I mean it makes Bryan look good but that could be a real good match.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Wow Jesus fucking Christ, fuck Randy Orton ,and fuck whoever the hell is writing his matches.


 Ya despite the fact that it was once again a strong match between the two where Ziggler probably looked strong agian. And also it was anon-title match and he is a heel so a one loss wont hurt him Jesus Fucking Christ LOL


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Brye said:


> Why the fuck is Bryan/Kidd getting under 3 minutes? I mean it makes Bryan look good but that could be a real good match.


because they have to make time for the Cole/JR/JR Photoshop pre-tapes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk Vs Christan, awesome.

We all know ADR will interfere though haha.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

el dandy said:


> because they have to make time for the Cole/JR/JR Photoshop pre-tapes


idk man, I think we need to be refreshed on what that Nash guy did to the bosses' son in law.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Open this thread and see Punk vs Christian and I was instantly happy. Hopefully it's given good time.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJR9xl3OfYw


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Source: PWTorch.com

The pre-show demographics: usual families and kids everywhere. Kids in Cena merchandise. Teenage/adult males are wearing C.M. Punk merchandise..

Attendance: The entire upper deck is tarped off, so they're set up for about 7,500. Half of the crowd was present at the start.

Dark Match: Drew McIntyre beat Johnny Curtis at 3:48. Face pop for Mac being the first person out. Curtis got a "who are you?" reaction. Drew worked heel but was cheered when he hit the Future Shock for the win..

NXT TAPING

Random NXT cast members came out before Chimel gave the formal announcement for the start of the taping..

Striker put on his happy smile to introduce the show, noting only Titus and Bateman remain. 18 minutes in for the first cheap pop from Titus referencing Houston. First contest was Talk the Talk. Bateman did a football promo, putting over the Cowboys to boos. Titus, in pink tights, responded with a Breast Cancer Awareness babyface promo. Strong finish to the promo talking up his journey that got him the Challenge win via crowd response. The men came to blows, setting up two matches for the show..

(1) Showtime Percy Watson beat JTG at 6:12. Basic back and forth that Watson won clean..

Backstage: Striker handed Curt Hawkins a legal document. He also booked Kidd vs. Jey Uso tonight..

(2) Tyson Kidd (w/Curt Hawkins) beat Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso) at 4:33. Kidd won with a spinning facebuster. The heels attempted a post-match attack, but Yoshi made the save..

Raw Rebound. The set-up for the main event that set up Cena & Rock at Survivor Series..

Advertised for Raw: Will Rock accept Cena's offer to team at Survivor Series?

Backstage, AJ, Kaityn, and Tamina had an exchange to set up a match..

(3) Kaitlyn beat Tamina at 2:57. One person on the floor did a three-minute promo on ref Scott Armstrong. Oddly, Kaitlyn was not announced from Houston, which could have helped crowd interest.

(4) Derrick Bateman (w/Maxine) beat Titus O'Neil (w/AJ) at 4:40. Maxine and A.J. joined commentary, which should make for interesting dialogue between Regal and Maxine sharing Useless Maxine Facts. Bateman won with an Oklahoma Roll for the surprise clean win..

Afterward, Bateman said this was the greatest night of his career. He brought Maxine into the ring for an important question. Will you marry me? Maxine choked up, then slapped him. Then they made out. Apparently that was good for a yes. The show closed with Bateman wrapping his arms around Maxine, who sold shock and awe. And now another NXT wedding..

SUPERSTARS TAPING

(1) IC champion Cody Rhodes beat Ted DiBiase at 10:08. How did this one end up on Superstars? Rhodes won with Cross Rhodes. Rhodes is an amazing performer and DiBiase needs to work on his babyface comeback. Nice nearfalls at the end that the crowd was invested in..

(2) Ezekiel Jackson beat Jinder Mahal via submission at 3:53. Zeke with the Torture Rack for the easy win..

SMACKDOWN TAPING

Booker T out to the biggest pop thus far in his hometown. Huge heat on Cole, who play-argued with Chimel ringside..

Teddy Long in the ring to start. The future of the World Title will be determined tonight. Christian interrupted and claimed he will fill the void. C.M. Punk interrupted and Long noted he arranged for Raw stars to be part of Super Smackdown tonight. After some arguing and a great bit from Punk on Christian's "bitching," they set up a singles match for later tonight.

(1) The Miz & R-Truth beat.WWE tag champs Air Boom at 5:43. Truth with the pin on Kofi following their double team finisher. It was discovered many moves can be re-named using Boom e.g. Boomdog, Boompress, Enzi-boom-ri. Afterward, Miz and Truth cut a promo that they will take out Cena unless the one man who hates him more than they do, The Rock, does it first. Basic planting seeds of dissension before Survivor Series..

After a DVD plug for Bret vs. Shawn, they cut backstage, where D Bryan and Kidd argued over who was better. Santino decided they should decide it in the ring tonight. Kidd said that "clown" has a good idea.

Raw Rebound: Nash breaking Hunter's heart, then trying to break him physically via sledgehammer..

(2) Wade Barrett beat Trent Barreta at 2:30. Trent kept it close for a few innings, but Barrett easily finished him off with Wasteland..

Up Next: Orton continues his mid-card non-title quest vs. Ziggler..

(3) Randy Orton beat US champion Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) at 12:28 in a non-title match. No pre-match "Excuse Me" from Vickie, with focus on Ziggler. Before the match started, IC champ Cody Rhodes came out for commentary. A "We Want Ryder...Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo" chant broke out early on. Couldn't hear anything Rhodes was saying, but his facials were spot-on when they showed him on the big screen. No ring collapse on a superplex spot halfway through. After a teased RKO and a teased Zig-Zag, Orton hit the RKO for the win. Rhodes simply stood up and threw down his headset before leaving. Orton and Rhodes stated each other down, indicating the feud is continuing. .Very strong TV match with good heat..

Backstage, Striker brought in an unmasked fake Sin Cara. He was dressed like a member of Mexican America. Hunico cut a promo about being disrespected by Sin Cara..

.(4) Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kid via submission at 2:44. Yes, less than three minutes. The finish was Bryan with the Sharpshooter into LeBell Lock for the tap out. Of note, they have to change Bryan's theme music. Generates zero emotional response.

.Cole stood up at the announce table and re-did the Michael Cole Challenge complete with JR photoshopped pics. He announced Ross has accepted the challenge for Raw, with rules to be revealed on Monday..

Big Show, in a suit, out next to address the World Title situation. Show put over the fight Henry brought to him at Vengeance and noted Long has assured him of a title re-match in the near future. Cue up Henry for the interruption. Henry said he handled his business at the PPV, so he's done with Show. Henry talked more trash, teased entering the ring, but backed out when he sold a back injury. Stare down to conclude the bit..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

All this jizzing over Punk/Christian... It ain't gonna happen tho lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JCrusher said:


> Ya despite the fact that it was once again a strong match between the two where Ziggler probably looked strong agian. And also it was anon-title match and he is a heel so a one loss wont hurt him Jesus Fucking Christ LOL


So Orton should keep on winning against heels basically? Nice logic.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> So Orton should keep on winning against heels basically? Nice logic.


One win isn't going to kill anyone and if Ziggler looked good, no harm no foul. If he beats Cody why not Ziggler?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

el dandy said:


> lol if you think anybody but Orton and Sheamus are surviving the match. I could see it being down to 5v2 and they squash all 5 other guys in rapid succession.
> 
> the fact that Rhodes is most likely being moved on to a program with Booker T in a month is all you need to know. Going from working the top babyface on SD to a rambling commentator is a tremendous step down IMO.


No arguing that logic, but Rhodes needs some type of major win, the dude brought in a new title. Hopefully with this Booker/Rhodes program, Rhodes goes over big time.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Glad to here about Punk/Christian, should be a pretty good match and if Christian is going to be MEer fodder, then he may as well lose to people who are good


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

is the 41 man battle royale a dark match?


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess the one more match thing isn't dead.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> All this jizzing over Punk/Christian... It ain't gonna happen tho lol


One of those things where I got to go to a PPV last year, and they were both not wrestling due to injuries, so that was a bit disappointing. I don't care if they face each other, I just kind of wanted to see them live.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF is this shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would a 41 battle royale be a dark match? That would be something people would want to see on TV.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why would a 41 battle royale be a dark match? That would be something people would want to see on TV.


I don't know maybe because this happen like a few weeks ago. I don't think they would show another one so soon.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess they said f*ck it and said lets have RAW guys on Smackdown...

Good idea. Now move the show to Tuesdays and have it live.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


That's what I was wondering. Maybe another PPV at TLC or Survivor Series, but there's no point in Christian losing for a third time on a PPV.


----------



## TrueStory (Oct 24, 2011)

why the fuck did punk win


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


Id imagine a 5 on 5 match with Randy and Sheamus vs. Christian and Cody being the headliners.

Or that rumored scramble match for the WHC. I hope its not that one.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> *Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading *because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


In circles.

I hope they are just biding time to extend it 1 more month and have a triple threat TLC match with Show/Henry, Sheamus, and Christian (with probably Sheamus going over). They can't have a ladder match themed PPV without having Christian involved in one. Granted he won't be winning, but still.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


If somehow one of them get the word title, a tlc match between the two would be awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TrueStory said:


> why the fuck did punk win


Usually CM Punk would win because he needs to be built strong for Survivor Series. But according to the spoilers, the match had interference from both Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez and Christian still got pinned clean. That just makes Christian look very weak as he couldn't beat a top face with help. If they are going to have all of that interference, this is where the Christian should get the victory to build heat. Jobbing him under these circumstances isn't great booking.

But in the positive column, Christian/CM Punk will probably take this match over to twitter so there will be some interesting tweets about it to build up to Smackdown on Friday. That'll be entertaining.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

IT WAS A DARK MATCH PEOPLE


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> One win isn't going to kill anyone and if Ziggler looked good, no harm no foul. If he beats Cody why not Ziggler?


Orton has been on a winning streak since jobbing to Henry twice though, it's tiresome & makes no sense


----------



## TrueStory (Oct 24, 2011)

christian should have won he is more talented than punk in everyway


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> In circles.
> 
> I hope they are just biding time to extend it 1 more month and have a triple threat TLC match with Show/Henry, Sheamus, and Christian (with probably Sheamus going over). They can't have a ladder match themed PPV without having Christian involved in one. Granted he won't be winning, but still.


If Christian's one more match gimmick doesn't lead to a WHC match at TLC, then I have to really question creative. His WHC run started with a ladder match and it should end with one. After that, hopefully a complete character overhaul will be given to him. He can't one more match forever.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TrueStory said:


> christian should have won he is more talented than punk in everyway


All he has is ring skills over him. Plus Christian isn't getting pushed(unfortunately) but Punk is.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Orton has been on a winning streak since jobbing to Henry twice though, it's tiresome & makes no sense


 So other wrestlers are on winng streaks too. I mean he looked weak against henry so people could stop complainging. i mean the Rhodes feud isn't over so rhodes is going to get the pin on Orton. Also when henry beat orton he looked good because Orton was built up. if orton loses all the time then it wont be special when someone beats him like rhodes or bryan


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh well, atleast Christian didn't lose clean, Sheamus distracted him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Are some of you forgetting that Christian is a heel?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

No match for Sin Cara azul? feh.


----------



## TrueStory (Oct 24, 2011)

christian is more talented than punk in everyway


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So it looks like Orton made another guy look great,even in defeat.When will Cena ever do that? And I think the Orton v Cody feud is continuing as it said they had a staredown after the match so I dont think its over. I hope not,anything other than Booker v Cody.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gotta wonder where this Sheamus/Christian feud is leading because they had this feud close out Smackdown over Henry/Show and Rhodes/Orton.


Probably because Christian/Sheamus didn't really close SD itself, it was more Punk/Del Rio which is over the WWE Championship, which makes sense.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DubC said:


> Are some of you forgetting that Christian is a heel?


Of course he is. But heels need wins to maintain their perceived position and keep their heat going. Christian jobbing out every single week isn't doing either and quite frankly, there's no reason that I can come up with for him to have beaten Morrison (a jobber himself) once and then lose every other match in the last two months. If there's a storyline payoff, I don't see it. 

Tonight, there was an opportunity for Christian to win dirty and have something to build on as a heel and they didn't take it. Christian doesn't cheat to win, he doesn't have help that is successful, it's pin after pin. And then creative wonders why Christian comes out to silence when he enters. That's where my booking critique came from.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Orton has been on a winning streak since jobbing to Henry twice though, it's tiresome & makes no sense


Seriously? If anything it makes perfect sense. Orton is a main eventer who has recently been made to look pretty weak by Mark Henry so why not build Orton back up a bit? Considering he's still feuding with Rhodes, I imagine giving Rhodes a victory at SS would really help Rhodes' push too. There are benefits to Orton getting back to winning ways. It helps 2 superstars look strong.


----------



## TrueStory (Oct 24, 2011)

christian should have won against sheamus also sheamus is a idiot when christian speared him twice he kicks out at 1


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan came out to a new theme? LIKE


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

So no Aksana on SmackDown again? So dissapointing. Then again, I guess there aren't any Divas this week. At least she was on Raw this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> So no Aksana on SmackDown again? So dissapointing. Then again, I guess there aren't any Divas this week. At least she was on Raw this week.


Not having any divas on the card is an odd choice, especially since there are only five matches and two of them were listed as short matches. Which means either there's a really long promo somewhere or a lot of filler/recaps/replays.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cody on SuperStars is a bit odd, but Daniel Bryan and Trent Barretta are on SD this week, so I might actually end up watching.



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Daniel Bryan came out to a new theme? LIKE


Another new theme? I think that's the third in twelve months, they're struggling to find something for him.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> So no Aksana on SmackDown again? So dissapointing. Then again, I guess there aren't any Divas this week. At least she was on Raw this week.


Aksana was on RAW this week?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Daniel Bryan came out to a new theme? LIKE


Until it's The Final Countdown or one of Malenko's themes I'll hate it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

No Jomo, Sin Cara Azul, or any divas matches probably means they are going to use that time with Triple H/Nash recaps again


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I believe he wrote that he needs a new theme, not that hey came out to a new one


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

the Barrett uprising continues


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan did not get a new theme, the guy who went to the show just said that WWE should change his current theme because it is not exciting enough.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Bryan actually won on Smackdown TV? Shiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan did not get a new theme, the guy who went to the show just said that WWE should change his current theme because it is not exciting enough.


I'm confused, it says "Daniel Bryan defeated Tyson Kidd in less than five minutes with the LaBell Lock. I’m pretty sure Bryan came out to a new theme song as well" on nodq.com


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Daniel Bryan breaks his losing streak against a jobber. What a meaningful resolution to this "losing streak" angle!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

mumbo230 said:


> Daniel Bryan breaks his losing streak against a jobber. What a meaningful resolution to this "losing streak" angle!


There was no angle though, he was just losing random matches because they didn't have a feud for him and he'll look good regardless of winning or losing.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The Wade Barrett Uprising continues!

And congratulations to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

PW Torch added a bit one who received the greatest pops/heat during the taping.

BIGGEST POPS:

-- John Cena
-- Randy Orton
-- C.M. Punk (needs more time to get to Orton's level with the general WWE audience)
-- Booker T
-- Big Show

BIGGEST HEAT:

-- Michael Cole
-- Alberto Del Rio
-- The Miz
-- Mark Henry
-- Cody Rhodes/Dolph Ziggler 

Source: http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_54568.shtml

There was some debate on other threads on whether Cody Rhodes can get heat and from the looks of the spoilers, he definately can. Again, Christian can't get heat, even with what spoilers are calling a great opening promo between CM Punk/Christian. More canned boos for him. I'm surprised Barrett isn't on the list as he can usually draw heat. The rest of the usual suspects are on each list.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

mumbo230 said:


> Daniel Bryan breaks his losing streak against a jobber. What a meaningful resolution to this "losing streak" angle!


he's been winning on NXT and Superstars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk vs Christian should be great.

Barrett winning again is nice, but enough of the meaningless wins. He needs to beat somebody like Sin Cara if anybody is gonna take this supposed "push" seriously, or better yet, let him beat Sheamus/Punk when Christian/Del Rio hits them with a pipe or something to continue their feud. It won't do them any damage and it'll actually get the ball rolling on this. If they actually intend to go somewhere with this, then they have to start putting him over for real.

Also, it's incredibly nice to not see Cody Rhodes for one episode. Maybe I can actually get through this one without turning the tv off.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CM Punk vs Christian should be great.
> 
> Barrett winning again is nice, but enough of the meaningless wins. He needs to beat somebody like Sin Cara if anybody is gonna take this supposed "push" seriously, or better yet, let him beat Sheamus/Punk when Christian/Del Rio hits them with a pipe or something to continue their feud. It won't do them any damage and it'll actually get the ball rolling on this. If they actually intend to go somewhere with this, then they have to start putting him over for real.
> 
> *Also, it's incredibly nice to not see Cody Rhodes for one episode. Maybe I can actually get through this one without turning the tv off*.


Hate to break it to you, but he's on commentary for Orton vs Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is he? Ughh, god DAMMIT. I knew I should've read the rest of the thread. fpalm

They need to fucking fire his useless ass, he's as bad on the mic as Morrison now. I never thought I'd have to say that about anyone other than Jeff Hardy and Swagger but he's achieved the impossible.

I suppose there's always mute, although I might as well turn it off since there's no reason to care about Orton vs Ziggler anyway.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like an okay Smackdown. I'm glad Daniel Bryan won a match. Hopefully he did actually get a new theme.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Aksana was on RAW this week?


@ the 3:30 mark


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait so no updates or hints on the Booker/Rhodes feud?? well at least Barret won a match may his winning streak continue


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dietjuice said:


> Wait so no updates or hints on the Booker/Rhodes feud?? well at least Barret won a match may his winning streak continue


I'm assuming that's why Cody was on commentary to start the build for it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Another week, another show for Ziggler to lose on. Atleast Punk vs. Christian will be good.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

So no Sheamus in an actual match? I know he's been in matches the 2 previous nights but so did Orton


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like a great show to be honest. Stop your moaning and enjoy it for what it's worth!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> PW Torch added a bit one who received the greatest pops/heat during the taping.
> 
> BIGGEST POPS:
> 
> ...


Usually those things are for entrances only. Nothing afterwards. 

Christian can usually get heat when he starts talking (usually cheap heat). No one wants to boo him, so they just give him no reaction. At the PPV, I'm pretty sure I heard a few small "Lets Go Christian" chants during the match, although I couldn't quite make them out. They need to give Christian his "1-More-Match" (Maybe Elimination Chamber?), let him win, send him off to Wrestlemania to make Daniel Bryan look good and then turn him face on the draft show while he's sent to RAW (although I'd prefer him to stay on Smackdown since he is a big star on both shows).


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vic_J said:


> Orton has been on a winning streak since jobbing to Henry twice though, it's tiresome & makes no sense


Stop watching Orton matches then


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh my god!!! barett AND BRYAN both win a match on SMACKDOWN thats like Christmas 

and punk vs christian 
looking forward for this smackdown but why put cody on superstars after getting two pins in a row
thought he was pushed but oh well thats wwe for you 

and i feel so bad about drew but at least he is winning the dark matches


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why do WWE give pushes to people then pull the rug beneath them, it annoys me so so much. Just over the last year we could have had Christian, Punk & Barrett as Orton/Cena level main eventers, but it just ain't gonna happen.

There was no need to turn Christian heel so early, the fans were getting behind him and loved him when he got the belt the 1st time. He needed that 1st run to be 4-5 months long to really establish himself, but he just got everything taken away from him and now cant win a single match.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Why do WWE give pushes to people then pull the rug beneath them, it annoys me so so much. Just over the last year we could have had Christian, Punk & Barrett as Orton/Cena level main eventers, but it just ain't gonna happen.
> 
> There was no need to turn Christian heel so early, the fans were getting behind him and loved him when he got the belt the 1st time. He needed that 1st run to be 4-5 months long to really establish himself, but he just got everything taken away from him and now cant win a single match.


They used to book people well so that they looked better then the rest of the crowd.

Now they book worse to make Orton and Cena look better. They simply can't elevate anyone anymore.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hunico appears on Smackdown? except no Mistico?


wtf....


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> oh my god!!! barett AND BRYAN both win a match on SMACKDOWN thats like Christmas
> 
> and punk vs christian
> looking forward for this smackdown but why put cody on superstars after getting two pins in a row
> ...


Well on Rhodes being on Superstars, it's weird. But he's on commentary on Smackdown so maybe WWE just wanted to use him in-ring in some capacity or they wanted Dibiase in a Superstars match but because the jobbers were being fed to Bryan and Barrett, they ran out of choices to beat Ted


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

How long was Bryan/Kidd?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Hopefully 5+ mins, expecting it to be about 2 though, but still, at least him and Barrett won.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Trent Baretta sighting!! He's my favourite jobber, I so love his matches. 

Interesting that they're just feeding people to Wade now. Hopefully this means something for the future.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Way too many squash matches/random matches on Smackdown. I wish they'd start doing more actual programs for the midcard guys.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> How long was Bryan/Kidd?


One report I read weighed it in at 2:44. Ah well.

I am intrigued to hear his new theme (for the bizillionth time) though.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton v Dolph was better than Punk v Christian is what Im getting from reports from fans who were there. One report said it was the match of the taping. Cant wait to hear Cody on commentary. Heres a sample: "Well.....I.......just......never.....liked....Orton.....since.....our.....Legacy.....days........


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Cant wait to hear Cody on commentary. Heres a sample: "Well.....I.......just......never.....liked....Orton.....since.....our.....Legacy.....days...... ..


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Don't forget to include twitching and sniffing


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Smackdown is worth watching just for Christian/Punk...cant wait!!!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Don't forget to include twitching and sniffing


The sniffing probably has something to do with how annoying it is to breathe in masks, or him trying to disguise how hard it is, to be fair


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Much more in-depth spoilers, somebody should put these in the opening post.



> Pre-show demographics: usual families and kids everywhere. Kids in Cena merchandise. Teenage/adult males wearing C.M. Punk merchandise.
> 
> Attendance: The entire upper deck is tarped off, so they're set up for about 7,500. Half of the crowd was present at the start. It filled up to about 6,000-6,500 by the meat of the taping. Smaller crowd than recent Houston TV tapings. WWE didn't do enough to advertise Cena, as many people left before the final main event featuring Cena, plus it was a school night.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Christian interrupted and claimed he will fill the void. He promoted his "One More Match" campaign and claimed to be the leader of Smackdown


I can just imagine the twitter plugs now. #onemorematch @christian4peeps! Twitter trend alert. Creative must have been jumping for joy to include twitter in a promo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck that's a long ass taping. NXT, Superstars, Smackdown and then 3 dark matches? I love going to WWE live and all but I think even I'd end up exhausted midway through SD never mind little kids or whatever.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking froward to Barrett and Danielson winning.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Fuck that's a long ass taping. NXT, Superstars, Smackdown and then 3 dark matches? I love going to WWE live and all but I think even I'd end up exhausted midway through SD never mind little kids or whatever.


Thats why WWE always edit smackdown. 

The audience is dead by that point.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Randy vs Ziggler part 2

Can't wait to see this


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hunico interview.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzksBJ7dzk

I wish he would have kept his mask.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hunico interview.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzksBJ7dzk
> 
> I wish he would have kept his mask.


Reminds me of Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Until it's The Final Countdown or *one of Malenko's themes* I'll hate it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


>


If Benoit was never in the WWE, I'd agree with you on this.



However he was, AND became Persona Non Grata because of....well...you know. 


Bryan definitely needs a better theme.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hunico interview.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzksBJ7dzk
> 
> I wish he would have kept his mask.


What did he say at the end of the interview??? i dont understand.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> What did he say at the end of the interview??? i dont understand.


"vivan los Vatos Locos"


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

SkyTeam said:


> "vivan los Vatos Locos"


Damm i was afraid he said that, so yeah i think they gona give him a "Cholo" gimmick, just like Mexican american in TNA.


----------



## hanojohnny (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for the spoiler


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

so bryan one in less than 3 minutes?
thats awesome ,cant wait


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sold on Sin Cara #2's look but at least they are trying something with him to distinguish him. He's not the only one who needs an image makeover.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So Hunico is going to be the Mexican version of JTG?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Decent episode of SD today, with 2 really good matches in Ziggles/Orton and Christian/Punk. Ziggles and Orton is another really good encounter and Christian/Punk work really well together and it's fun to see them stiff each other with slaps, my only problem is how they did the run-in spots, it didn't seem to mesh well with the match.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Punk is EXTREMELY over. Send Orton to raw and punk to SD. Punk = ratings and viewers.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

punk is extremely over ?


he's over no doubt but he isn't at cena/orton levels.

Punk gets polite applause when comes out.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Punk is more over than Orton from the cheers he got on S-Down?? Odd,when Orton gets loud pops on the show everyone says they're canned but Punk gets it they must not be. Hmmm,odd.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Christian/CM Punk promo was excellent. From the spoilers, it looked like CM Punk dominated, but that's not the case at all. Both men got their fair share of time. Impressive. WWE has to do a feud between these two in the future. Hopefully on Raw so that they don't have to can Christian's boos. That got distracting. 

And really, someone made a one more match sign? Assuming it's not planted, the gimmick is getting over to the casual fans. I'm not sure how far this gimmick can realistically go on for though. 

The match wasn't as great as I expected though. Too much interference and Sheamus/Christian interferring has gotten old. 

Ziggler/Orton is another feud that needs to happen on Raw. Both of these men work very well together. Excellent match.

Bryan/Kidd should have had a longer match. It ended up being filler which is a shame because they could have done a lot more if given more time.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

A rarity Captain,I agree with you,Orton and Dolph need to feud as they do have great chemistry together. The match they had a few months ago on Raw was even better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Punk is EXTREMELY over. Send Orton to raw and punk to SD. Punk = ratings and viewers.


Absolutely. The correct course of action when a guy is doing so well is to demote him.

.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the way Christian sold that GTS. It's shame we haven't seen a Christian/Punk in a full program together. The promo work would be the best we have seen in the last god knows how many years.

I am sick of this Sheamus/Christian thing going in circles, but if it leads to Team Sheamus V Team Christian at the PPV than it's fine.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> if it leads to Team Sheamus V Team Christian at the PPV than it's fine.


I think we'll end up looking at Team Christian vs. Team Orton if the rumored Survivor Series match happens. It's been reported that WWE is going to push all of the Survivor Series matches through twitter and Sheamus/Rhodes (the two other likely choices to lead) don't have a twitter account. They couldn't plant tweets as the kayfabe leader of a group. It might sound like a petty reason to pick leaders, but that's how I see creative working (especially for a secondary match on the card).


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Loved the Chritian/Punk promo, you can tell there freinds in real life because of the natural chemistry they had with eachother. Would be fun if they had a proper program in the future.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I think we'll end up looking at Team Christian vs. Team Orton if the rumored Survivor Series match happens. It's been reported that WWE is going to push all of the Survivor Series matches through twitter and Sheamus/Rhodes (the two other likely choices to lead) don't have a twitter account. They couldn't plant tweets as the kayfabe leader of a group. It might sound like a petty reason to pick leaders, but that's how I see creative working (especially for a secondary match on the card).


Or they'll go with the feud. So either Team Sheamus vs Team Christian or Team Orton vs Team Rhodes, or they could do co-captains like with Team DX vs Team Rated-RKO.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Best smackdown in months and better then any raw recently as well. Christian/punk promo was good.Tag team match was a solid start to the show.Randy orton vs Ziggler was the best tv match in a long time as well.Rhodes was good on commentary.Bryan finally had a promo segment,he put on a good match with kidd.Main event was great though christian still cannot get a win but i knew punk would win as he is in a title program with del rio.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


>


They could easily have him use this one or Malenko's WWE one, most of the fans these days don't even know who Malenko is.

The match with Kidd was pretty good, shame it was only 2-3 minutes. When are they gonna start letting DB have 15 minute matches?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

a lot of bitching


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

very good smackdown
started with a good promo both christian and punk trolling each other
didnt like the tag match that much but it was ok
barett won again so thats always good and i liked the way trent sold the wasteland
orton ziggler was amazing 
kidd and bryan deserve more time but maybe they will have now a feud for bryan with tyson about who is better (shawn or bret) if given enough time both should produce awesome matches
and main event was another awesome match (i mean both of my fav wrestlers in one ring....)


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Did.....Cody.....commentate......like........this........? And I hope Punk did a better GTS on Christian than he did on Ricardo the day before on Raw.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Did.....Cody.....commentate......like........this........? And I hope Punk did a better GTS on Christian than he did on Ricardo the day before on Raw.


no and yes
well i mean he was talking slower than the other commentators but it wasnt like his promos or maybe i am just tired

and the gts was better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett/Barretta was good.
Bryan/Kidd was good
Orton/Ziggler was great
Punk/Christian was great (both the segment and the match)

Overall from a match quality perspective at least, very good SD. Barrett continuing his resurrection and Bryan winning was a nice touch to that.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> very good smackdown
> started with a good promo both christian and punk trolling each other
> didnt like the tag match that much but it was ok
> barett won again so thats always good and i liked the way trent sold the wasteland
> ...


I would love a Bryan vs kidd feud as the two have great chemistry and have great movesets


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

great show for actual matches this week.
ziggler/orton, punk/christian, kidd/byran all good.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ the piped in boos for Christian when everyone else in the crowd is smiling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh...Punk, did you forget two months ago?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

It was a great Smackdown this week! Not too much to complain about.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Uh...Punk, did you forget two months ago?


Its Wrestling.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like Aksana has been going to the Traci Brooks school of silicone. And thanks Swoggle for ruining Ryder's gimmick.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hurry up guys and get Henry on the show,I need to take my bathroom break.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barreta has moved away from 'squash' status and into 'jobber' status

PROGRESS!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is my big homie Mark Henry?


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

The Little Jimmy Finale ...who is the brains behind this hilarious name?? I laugh everytime wen I hear it


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Seriously. Fuck Orton.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't know Hunico joined Mexican America.

What does Super Mex have to say about this?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Orton/ Ziggler put on an entertaining match.
Cody did a great job putting over Ziggler on commentary and rightfully so.
Nothing indicated that Cody is heading into a feud with Booker T on Commentary. Though there was some obvious indications that Orton/Rhodes will continue. Looks like Booker T will have to wait till after SS, Also did Cody using the paper bag as a puppet remind you of mankind? definitely.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice editing of the spit bubble


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I just wanna know if Cole said Hunter suffered a shattered vertebrae? I mean, Hunter shouldn't able to walk.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good Punk/Christian promo at the beginning. Christian is awesome.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Go ahead Svart,Im sure its your dream to.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent promo by Punk and Christian.

Two of the best mic workers in current WWE.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Excellent promo by Punk and Christian.
> 
> Two of the best mic workers in current WWE.


Agreed on all counts... But only the former can back it up when he puts the mic down. As for the latter, "one more match" is all I ever want to see.

Oh, & I heard them plant what sounded like a seed for the Booker-Cody feud. A bad one, but still something.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

TJChurch said:


> Agreed on all counts... But only the former can back it up when he puts the mic down. As for the latter, "one more match" is all I ever want to see.
> 
> Oh, & I heard them plant what sounded like a seed for the Booker-Cody feud. A bad one, but still something.


obvious troll is obvious


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I didn't know Hunico joined Mexican America.
> 
> What does Super Mex have to say about this?


WWE wants payback for TNA copying the Sin Cara thing with Sangriento (and badly ). It's a tit-for-tat copycat move.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was a great main event, really enjoyed it.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> obvious troll is obvious


Indeed you are... Largely for saying this several times without it being true once.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Punk MEing SD! with Randy Orton in the mid-card is pretty cool


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett continues his decent to the lower card..


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett continues his decent to the lower card..


If Barrett feuds with Sin Cara next week then he's doing well! :lmao


----------

